# mushroom and tuna spaghetti



## roberts1974 (Jan 10, 2010)

4 servings

350g/12oz spaghetti

2 tbsp olive oil

1 garlic clove chopped

175g/6oz mushrooms sliced

cup of pea if you like

200g can of tuna

200ml half fat creme fraiche

2tbsp lemon juice

per serving

516 kcals, protien 26g, carbs 73g, fat 16g

cook spaghetti 10-12 mins

heat oil in pan, then fry garlic and mushrooms for 3 mins.

add peas if using

cook for 2 mor mins

stir flake tuna into pan then add creme fraiche and lemon juice.

drain pasta and mixtue to spagehtti mix well.

divide into 4 servings.


----------



## Totalrebuild (May 26, 2009)

Sounds delicious


----------



## JayMe1436114658 (Sep 29, 2009)

sounds nice, cheers :thumbup1:


----------

